# Bucket/barrel Heater/cooler - Under $65.  -58 To 210f



## countryguy (Sep 17, 2015)

My Son and I just purchased a Caswell Nickel and copy-chrome (cobalt) plating kit.   The 3Gal version.   The bucket heaters are required for parts of the process that require a heated electrolyte (?) plating bath with the part inside.

I did not want to spend much... And figured I could do it cheaper/better.   Ended up w/ the item below.  I thought it came out pretty nice.   Parts are noted in the pics themselves. 

Part 1)  1Kwatt heater.
amazon $13
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006IX8AA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Part 2) $39   Temperature Control Range : -50~99 °C / -58~210 ° F
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011296704?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Misc parts: ($10?) An old Line cord, some high temp Silicone, PVC pipe and cap to fit your need.  I should have gone a bit smaller!   Mom & Pop place w/ limited selection.  I strive to keep my $$ local as I can.
-The unit has a temp controller with a dual 120Vac plug .  1 for heating.  1 for cooling.    
- Ran buckets for several hours tonight and all seemed well.


----------



## brino (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey Country Guy,

Looks like an interesting and useful build.
I can't wait for some photos of your plating.

Thanks for posting!
-brino


----------

